# Sig Sauer Auto Pistols Final Test Quiz Questions - P210/P220 Series



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Sig Sauer Auto Pistols Final Test Quiz Questions - P210/P220 Series*

I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on Sig Sauer Auto Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them. During my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have conflicting answers.

*Can you help me determine the correct answers for these few final 5 quiz questions? Please coorect my wrong answers!*

Thanks for your help.

Note #18. What is the difference in the American and European style magazine catches? 
a)	There is no difference 
b)	The European magazine catch moves from right to left 
c)	The American magazine catch is located on the bottom of the magazine 
d)	None of the above 

Note# 19. The main difference in early and later Sig pistols is in the slide. What is this difference? 
a)	The slide contains a breech block (insert) and inner and outer roll pins 
b)	The firing pin is hexagonal 
c)	There is no firing pin block safety 
d)	All of the above

Note #20. Which of the following should an extractor should be able to do? 
a)	The extractor should be pushed slightly out to the right when a cartridge slides into place 
b)	It should be able to hold the extracted case up in the slide face 
c)	It should be able to snap over a rim of a cartridge 
d)	It should be able to leap a tall building in a single bound 
e)	a and c 
f)	a and b 
g)	band c 
h)	a, band c 

Note #21. You should always use new roll pins when reassembling the breech block (insert) into the slide if the firearm will be used for defensive/offensive purposes. - True or False

Note #22. The extractor spring and the extractor pin (or plunger) must go in after the extractor is installed in the slide. - True or False


----------

